# Gounod : Polyeucte - Saint-Etienne



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can find a recording of the 2006 Saint-Etienne production of Gounod's Polyeucte, conducted by Laurent Campellone? I've looked on House of Opera - nothing!

I already have the 2004 Martina Franca performance on CD.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a recording of the 2006 Saint-Etienne production of Gounod's Polyeucte, conducted by Laurent Campellone? I've looked on House of Opera - nothing!
> 
> I already have the 2004 Martina Franca performance on CD.


Simon, If you type the name from Campellone on Google, you get the e-mail from his agent.
Perhaps he can help?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

That's a great suggestion! I'll try it. Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> That's a great suggestion! I'll try it. Thanks!


No problem, I did a quick search but I was sure you've done that also.


----------

